# New pup



## Brandon Hamraz (Dec 20, 2013)

I will be getting a new pup in about a month for ipo she is coming from a very interesting breeding what do yall think.
sire is http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/belgian_malinois/dog.html?id=959835-graubaers-bcharlie

Dam is http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/belgian_malinois/dog.html?id=2061267-fontaine-dor-gemma


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Think you're lucky to have the opportunity of a new pup. Good luck and many years of teamwork.


----------



## Brandon Hamraz (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks I'm super excited. I love the hard work of a new dog. Every dog you can apply what you have learned from the last never not learning.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm with you on that. For me, it's realizing that each dog is different and you can't be a cookie cutter trainer. You adjust, adapt, and change because each dog is not like the last dog.


----------

